# Air in the filter-RENA FILSTAR



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

Recently,I connected a Fluval surface skimmer to the inlet tube of my RENA FILSTAR filter,I noticed that air is entering the filter and making so much clicking noise and air bubbles in the outflow spray bar. Is this caused by the air entering the skimmer from the water surface? How do I remedy this situation?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Remove the skimmer. Why are you using it anyway?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Remove the skimmer. Why are you using it anyway?


That will definately work, but maybe you can try lowering it a bit more so it doesn't actually pull air into the skimmer. Maybe low enough so that it creates just a slight surface whirlpool effect. I've never used this type of surface skimmer so it is just a WAG....


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

MatPat said:


> That will definately work, but maybe you can try lowering it a bit more so it doesn't actually pull air into the skimmer. Maybe low enough so that it creates just a slight surface whirlpool effect. I've never used this type of surface skimmer so it is just a WAG....


that's exactly the fix. iv'e been using 2 of these both on rena filters with not a problem for over a year.


----------

